

Hack your schedule: Trading Coffee for a Jog - siruva07
https://medium.com/i-m-h-o/c466537266f3

======
tmetzner
Totally agree. While getting our company off the ground, my co-founder and I
regularly played basketball together a few nights a week. After a long day of
the grind, it was a welcome change and I definitely think helped us in the
midst of several difficult decisions/questions.

As icing on the cake, we also met what would become one of our first Angel
investors while playing!

